# No trigger casting rod



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about doing a no trigger casting rod for my next build. I haven't seen any triggerless seats that are specifically for casting rods, so I'm assuming I'll have to use a spinning seat. What are my options? I've done some digging, and this is what I've come up with.

It looks like some people have used the American Tackle Company AERO spinning reel seat.

The Pac Bay MINIMA Ultra-Lite Exposed Blank Spinning Reel Seat looks like it might work. 

The Fuji VSS reel seat with their split grip looks like it could work. It looks like it would be of a similar shape to the AERO, but cork instead of graphite underneath.

The Fuji SK2 split spinning grip looks like another option. 

Any thoughts or experiences are appreciated!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Fuji had one


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks. I looked through their catalog. The only thing I see is a micro trigger casting, but not a no trigger casting.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was thinking of their palming seat


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

No component company offers a trigger less casting seat. Youâ€™ll have to use a spinning seat if you donâ€™t want a trigger.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

I love triggerless casting rods, and this is the one that I use.
http://www.mudhole.com/Fuji-Graphite-Reel-Seat-Skeleton

The most important thing that I have found is that the sizing and texture of the grip becomes more important. I prefer a little bit fatter cork, but this new carbon fiber grip is really grippy when left unfinished. 
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you sir, that looks slick with those carbon fiber grips! I just used a skeleton on an ultra light spinning build, never thought to try it here though


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

The most commonly used FUJI "triggerless" seat seems to be the old DPS pipe seat.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Been done, check out the Edge flipping sticks for a very comfortable version. Tackletour has some good photos of the Edge rods.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Been done, check out the Edge flipping sticks for a very comfortable version. Tackletour has some good photos of the Edge rods.


Thanks man. That looks a lot like a Pac Bay MINIMA seat, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I think this would make a pretty good triggerless real seat. I have been thinking about it ever since they introduced them. Fuji TVS.
http://www.mudhole.com/Fuji-TVS-Ergonomic-Spinning-Reel-Seat


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> I think this would make a pretty good triggerless real seat. I have been thinking about it ever since they introduced them. Fuji TVS.
> http://www.mudhole.com/Fuji-TVS-Ergonomic-Spinning-Reel-Seat


That looks like a winner, thanks man!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> I think this would make a pretty good triggerless real seat. I have been thinking about it ever since they introduced them. Fuji TVS.
> http://www.mudhole.com/Fuji-TVS-Ergonomic-Spinning-Reel-Seat


I keep those in stock if anyone needs any. Just send a pm.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

You can use the Minima seat and a Fuji HPS16N nut, from there you can fit a decent array of different parts that all fit the nut, from a standard fore grip, to the little "nubbin" fore grip, to the graphite perfect fit sleeve and trim rings.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Why do casting rods even have triggers in the first place? 

I never used a casting rod like I do since moving to Texas. Now it is all I use for top water fishing.....just simply because I can reel faster without jerking the plug out of the water. My spinning reels are just too fast and I bore myself to death, trying to slow down.
But in the Keys, there was a "plug division," in a major tournament and we had to use reels that are in size at least, the same as what is commonly used here. They all had level winds and capacity was limited to 250 yds. of 15 lb. line.

It takes a pretty stout rod to put 12-14 lbs. of pressure on a fish but none of our rods had seats with triggers on them. But then again, we did not cast them for hours on end, like we do here in Texas.

I was just wondering. BTW, FWIW, I always just used a spinning seat when building a plug (casting) rod. The only observation I have, is that one should choose the seat with a diameter that is most comfortable with his reels. People with larger hands might need a larger seat, to be more comfortable while cupping the reel.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Johnson, 
I think these are brand new just out, at least I haven't seen them before. They look pretty cool. I think Seaguide had something pretty close.
http://www.rodcomponentsusa.com/g2-...l-seat-plus-reel-seat-insert-kit-starting-at/


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks man. I saw those the other day and thought the APEX looked pretty promising


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

As an update to this, it looks like CRB just put out a new reel seat that looks promising for this purpose.

Mudhole - CRB Nub Trigger Casting Seat NTR


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I really like this one I made. I used an sk2 spinning seat. It takes some getting used to because at first youâ€™re a little scared of throwing the rod out of your hand. The next one I do I might try the pac bay or alps split reel seat because it looks a little more comfortable. Anyway try it and I hope you find somthing you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

